# EM documentation changes for 2020



## heartyoga (Oct 15, 2019)

I got a flyer from McVey about documentation changes coming soon. Has anyone heard from CMS or other insurances on what could it be? Is it drastic?


----------



## Cynthia Hughes (Oct 15, 2019)

They are probably referencing the changes planned for 2021. See the AMA information on changes to the office E/M codes at https://www.ama-assn.org/practice-management/cpt/cpt-evaluation-and-management.


----------



## Pathos (Oct 17, 2019)

Here is the official statement from CMS regarding the changes (note that the news post is from Nov. 2018).

https://www.cms.gov/newsroom/fact-s...medicare-physician-fee-schedule-calendar-year


----------



## heartyoga (Oct 17, 2019)

Thank you !


----------



## aplyons2320 (Nov 25, 2019)

There is a webinar tomorrow at 1pm EST through AAPC about the 2020 changes also.  You can probably look if you have access to see when it falls in your time zone.


----------

